# Small carabiner figure 8 BB shooter



## Pl!nk (May 4, 2014)

I found myself wanting a SS that shoots .177 BBs.

Interested in making carabiners into slingshots, I found a mini size figure 8 that is squared off at the top. Cut the top bar off, grinded and smoothed the ends, drilled holes, and it was looking like what I had hoped. This figure 8 has a bend to it. Given it's small size, the bend makes it comfortable in the hand.

Other than 5080, the only tubing I had was 1745. So, that is what I used here. Along with a small E shot pouch, it seems just fine for the BBs.

Here are some pics:










Only about 3"x4":










This is how I held it:



















Testing at just 25 feet away, using my GAMO trap(for my pellet rifle), I took three shots with this sling. First shot, I hit low and to the right. Second shot, I hit to the left and down. Third shot....bullseye. Then the rain came and no more shooting.


----------



## El Xavi (Apr 12, 2014)

nice!!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Fascinating design! Where do you buy the carabiners with the square top?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Marnix said:


> Fascinating design! Where do you buy the carabiners with the square top?


I have a few of them in the shop ready to be made into slings too, I found mine on ebay for a couple of bucks


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

All the carabiners that I find like this cost above 50 USD


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Arber said:


> All the carabiners that I find like this cost above 50 USD


You gotta look else where, a quick ebay search:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/FUSION-Aluminum-Figure-8-Descender-Descendedor-8-Curvo-en-Aluminio-/151292282285?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2339b905ad&_uhb=1


----------



## Pl!nk (May 4, 2014)

Some of these on eBay have a highly inflated price. You can find several for $9-$15 too. Search "figure 8 descender" and it will bring up all kinds. I found this one to be interesting and it sits in my hand nicely.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

great work!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Saw a carabiner like this at the surplus store I buy paracord at. Not ad nice as the black one posted here but I thought, hmm that would make a nice slingshot.


----------



## Q4perfectY (May 7, 2014)

I want one like this, great for taking out hiking


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Well done, i like the shape of this thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Pl!nk (May 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow what a great looking shooter


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Small but deadly, I like it


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

So many things beg to be re-purposed! This is a brilliant example!

I'm off to browse climbing gear!!!

Nice work!


----------

